# Gimp und eigene Filter einbinden?



## NotThatJenny (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal versucht eigene Filter (geschrieben in C++) in Gimp einzubinden, was ja grundsätzlich möglich ist. Nur hat es leider nicht geklappt :\
Kann mir jemand eine genaue Anleitung geben, wie ich da vorgehe?

Ich benutze übrigens Windows XP.

Danke schonmal 

Jenny


----------

